# Looking for work. Dependable Sub in Dupage County IL



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm available 24-7 all season long with fast response time. 

I live in Downers Grove.


----------



## claden5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Please email me your contact information, experience and equipment. I have an account in St. Charles that I need a sub to handle. Thanks, Christian -- Ph: 630-341-0492 or email: [email protected]


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Replied and sent!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

you do realize that you are closer to St. Charles than he is,,,,pm me the same info. i may be able to get you work in the D.G area.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Replied to both but no response!


----------

